# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  ممكن حلول كتاب الجبر

## معاذ القرعان

ممكن حلول اسئلة كتاب

elementary linear algebra 8th edition   :Frown:

----------


## زهره التوليب

ايش اسم المؤلف اذا ممكن يامعاذ

----------


## زهره التوليب

لقيت هاد الكتاب ان شاء الله يطلع هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11410807...-_Matthews.pdf

خبرني شو بصير معك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لقيت هاد الكتاب ان شاء الله يطلع هو
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11410807...-_Matthews.pdf
> 
> خبرني شو بصير معك




يسلمو يا زهرتنا غلبتك معي بس يا ريت تكون الطبعة الثامنة لانه هاي مش موجود فيه كل الاسئلة  :Smile:

----------

